
Elon Musk went from sleeping in the factory to launching a crew into space - dankohn1
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/02/21/how-elon-musk-went-sleeping-factory-being-cusp-launching-crew-into-space/
======
martinni
Why does everyone act like sleeping at his factory was the epitome of
dedication? I'm sure he was just fine, it was probably just the most
convenient thing to do given the location.

